# General > Music >  Astronot - Album Launch Party

## Astronot

Hey folks, we're having a wee shindig in Skins to celebrate our new album "Renaissance". Hope to see a few of you there.





We're also supporting Hayseed Dixie in the Waterfront, Wick on the 22nd March.

Cheers.

----------


## K dragon

bloody hell, you recorded that album quick. mark must be a good pusher.

cant wait to hear it.

----------


## canuck

Well done guys!

----------


## theboss

> bloody hell, you recorded that album quick. mark must be a good pusher.
> 
> cant wait to hear it.


Aye biy. No point in hanging around. Just get the stuff out.

----------


## JamesMcVean

Hi guys,

Congrats on the speedy recording!!

I was wondering if you have any pre-release copies for sale, as I am set to go back offshore to work on the thursday before your bloomin launch party!! GRRR

If the EP and demo are anything to go by, it should be a corker!!!

The very best of luck 

James

ps

What time of night are you onstage before Hayseed???

----------


## Jeid

Hi James, We've not got the final master yet (should be here this week). I'll try popping one down to you at some point before you go off.

Ah yes... Hayseed Dixie gig... erm, pass. We've not got a scooby doo when we're on. Hopefully find out this week. I'll put a post up when we know.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

As I said before,aw the best,I hope ye prove me wrong.

----------


## Jeid

Cheers... but what are we proving you wrong about?

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Cheers... but what are we proving you wrong about?


Music,Jeid.Astronot are a good band.But folk will either love ye or hate ye.Thats what a love about music,there's no inbetweens.So go on prove me wrong.Ye know what,I hope I'm wrong. :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

Ach... We're no bothered about love or hate. I'm sure we've got people on both sides of the coin.

Cheers again though Cedric, much appreciated. Sure it'll be a good night  :Smile:

----------


## JamesMcVean

Jeid

I would certainly appreciate that! and a heads up on the Hayseed gig as and when...lol

Cedric...I have been touting Astronot to my mates offshore and in a recent newspaper interview in the Orcadian...So lads, try and get a gig in Fusion in Kirkwall...they like their Metal/Rock over the water!!! I think it is only a matter of time till the lads break into the big time...

Also

Dont know if you have heard them, but I have discovered a couple of superb bands lately....Seether ---- a Nirvanaesque/Metallicaesque  band...
and RISE AGAINST - A brilliant antiestablisment punk band with some great tracks!

Cheers

James

----------


## Blast!

> Dont know if you have heard them, but I have discovered a couple of superb bands lately....


I don't know what to say to this. You didn't discover any of these bands, they're both relatively mainstream and both a bit meh.

Anyway...promoting the band in the islands seems like a good shout, go for it lads!

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid
> 
> I would certainly appreciate that! and a heads up on the Hayseed gig as and when...lol
> 
> Cedric...I have been touting Astronot to my mates offshore and in a recent newspaper interview in the Orcadian...So lads, try and get a gig in Fusion in Kirkwall...they like their Metal/Rock over the water!!! I think it is only a matter of time till the lads break into the big time...
> 
> Also
> 
> Dont know if you have heard them, but I have discovered a couple of superb bands lately....Seether ---- a Nirvanaesque/Metallicaesque  band...
> ...


No worries James, I'll get that sorted out and down to you. I'll see if I can get some info about the Wick Gig as well.

I've got all the Rise Against albums... a great band. I've got the Seether album, and it's got a few good  songs on it too.




> I don't know what to say to this. You didn't discover any of these bands, they're both relatively mainstream and both a bit meh.
> 
> Anyway...promoting the band in the islands seems like a good shout, go for it lads!


I don't think he meant "I discovered this band.." Blast! I think he meant he found a band that I might not have heard of and was sharing the excitement of music. I'm a big Rise Against fan... I believe Stevie is as well.

Orkney would be awesome... I shall look into that.

----------


## guitarzan

Yeah I think Jeid is right there Blast! - James is obviously referring to the fact that he has heard them for the first time recently.

Anyhoo... Rise Against... I've only heard a couple of tracks of theirs, one being Prayer of the Refugee and the other being Swing Life Away - totally different songs but not bad at all...

Were Seether the band that did the track with Amy Lee?!

P.S. if you lads can get a gig over the water, go for it. As James says - they're well into their rock music over there.

----------


## loganbiffy

> Yeah I think Jeid is right there Blast! - James is obviously referring to the fact that he has heard them for the first time recently.
> 
> Anyhoo... Rise Against... I've only heard a couple of tracks of theirs, one being Prayer of the Refugee and the other being Swing Life Away - totally different songs but not bad at all...
> 
> Were Seether the band that did the track with Amy Lee?!
> 
> P.S. if you lads can get a gig over the water, go for it. As James says - they're well into their rock music over there.


Hello mate, Yes Seether did do a song with Amy Lee, it was called "Broken".
I have all their albums, including the early stuff when they were called "Saron Gas" and its safe to say they have about 3 good songs.

Also, they immensly enjoy covering Nirvana songs, think they have covered about 5 or so thus far and it gets rather annoying.


Back on topic, roll on the 29th march for Astronot gig, should be a good night!

----------


## BigKev

Astronot in Orkney, would be a good trip that eh!! stay n get blootered the night afterwards!!

Forgive me if my priorities are skewed. . . .

----------


## theboss

> Astronot in Orkney, would be a good trip that eh!! stay n get blootered the night afterwards!!
> 
> Forgive me if my priorities are skewed. . . .


Yes Kev, for a tech, your priorities are a bit skewed. Mind you... as you long as you keep looking after Stevie, I have no problem with it.

----------


## Jeid

If it wasn't for BigKev... who knows what would've happened to Stevie that night, he'd maybe have made it home sober  :Wink: 

Going to look into playing Orkney for sure  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

> Back on topic, roll on the 29th march for Astronot gig, should be a good night!


Cheers for that Logan... good to see bands supporting other bands  :Smile: 

I think we're going to be playing together in May  :Smile:

----------


## Boozeburglar

You gonna get your lobes stretched further especially for the occasion, guitar hero?

----------


## Jeid

Who? What?

----------


## loganbiffy

> Cheers for that Logan... good to see bands supporting other bands 
> 
> I think we're going to be playing together in May


No bother bae!
This for the charity gig in Skinandi's?

Should be a good night like.

----------


## Jeid

> No bother bae!
> This for the charity gig in Skinandi's?
> 
> Should be a good night like.


Indeed it is yeah. Should be fun I think  :Smile:

----------


## loganbiffy

> Indeed it is yeah. Should be fun I think


Yeah it will be a good night with plenty of booze(after our set is done of course!)

what time are you guys on at your album launch?  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

I've no idea mate... erm, could be anytime after 9. You should come along and catch the other bands... I'm positive they will be quality. I'm sure we'll look average at best by the end of it.

----------


## moncur

> You seem to be having somewhat of an identity problem.


Think thats really quite sad to be delving into ye olde org posts to find that out dude. That post must be near two years old!

----------


## loganbiffy

> I've no idea mate... erm, could be anytime after 9. You should come along and catch the other bands... I'm positive they will be quality. I'm sure we'll look average at best by the end of it.


Yeah I'll def be in for the other bands too, should be nice and busy too, spoke to quite a few people at the weekend and looks like its gonna be a good turnout!

Bring it on I say!  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

> Think thats really quite sad to be delving into ye olde org posts to find that out dude. That post must be near two years old!


LOL!!

Mighty impressive

0h n0es... the mighty boozeburglar is stalking me!

----------


## Jeid

> Yeah I'll def be in for the other bands too, should be nice and busy too, spoke to quite a few people at the weekend and looks like its gonna be a good turnout!
> 
> Bring it on I say!


I'm hoping so dude. I've been informed that there should be a somewhat, decent crowd at it

As an added bonus... The Scottish Open Surf Championship is on that weekend, so we'll hopefully get some surfers in as well  :Smile:

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Oh wow... you're stalking me now
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I never denied it, but all you're looking for is some form of Orgument... go bother someone else


It seems to have been a simple misunderstanding! 

Someone bad repped me, and seeing as I never heard of them I looked to find out who THEY were, and found they had posted less than twenty times in years.

They never even posted in the thread they repped me on, but you had posted a few minutes earlier! 

You posted using their log on once before.

So I made a reasonable error in assuming it might be you, sorry!

BTW, what I posted in that thread on piercing was SO OBVIOUSLY just a joke!

----------


## loganbiffy

> I'm hoping so dude. I've been informed that there should be a somewhat, decent crowd at it
> 
> As an added bonus... The Scottish Open Surf Championship is on that weekend, so we'll hopefully get some surfers in as well


Yeah thats right!
Spoke to a good few of the surfers last year when they were up and they were saying they would love it if there was a gig on while they were up(instead of dancing like fairies in skinandi's lol)

Ah well not long to go now!!

----------


## Jeid

> Yeah thats right!
> Spoke to a good few of the surfers last year when they were up and they were saying they would love it if there was a gig on while they were up(instead of dancing like fairies in skinandi's lol)
> 
> Ah well not long to go now!!


We played a surfer gig last year I think, and it was pretty cool... so hopefully they'll come along to this one  :Smile: 

Less than two weeks YEEEEEEEAH!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Perhaps my pal thinks you're a tool as well


Tools are useful, thanks!

----------


## JamesMcVean

LOL to the discussions

I _have_ just discovered these bands

Just though the Rise Against reminded me a bit of Astronots stuff...


The Orcadians are Metal Daft especially ACDC...Hayseed have played there a couple o' times... Along with ABCD...the best coverband I have encountered...

Fusion in Kirkwall is the main place to play...

----------


## JamesMcVean

I think so...saw them a couple o years back in Fusion!

The singer had Bon Scott down to a T

Have you gotten Airbourne yet? ACDC reincarnated! LOL

I also bought a load of NOFX Cds from Ebay...Their newer stuff is pretty damn good

----------


## Boozeburglar

> You seem to have a witch-hunt against me... for some unknown reason. Perhaps you can explain that one then? That's fine, I don't mind. Nothing better to do with your time?
> 
> Perhaps you could explain that one? Basing your opinions of me on a few posts? It certainly seems like it... However, I could be wrong.
> 
> As reasonable as it may be, you're basing your suggestion on a post made in what... 2006? Nice one... a lot of thought has gone into that one. Try harder. I'm pretty sure I've used a few computers and posted on Caithness.org. I can post from any IP in the world too... amazing that.
> 
> It wasn't me, I can truthfully state that. Like I said, I tend not to bother with reputation. Not my thing.
> 
> I also find it pretty petty that you've accused me of being a liar with no real basis for your accusation.


Dude, it is VERY simple.

I got some bad rep, from someone whose name I had never seen on the message board.

They never even felt moved to post in the thread for which they repped me.

I clicked on the linky for their profile and saw they had only posted 19 times. 

I noticed one of their posts was made by you.

I put two and two together and got five, apparently.

No sweat.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

Indeed you did biy.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Quite reasonable though, I should add.

Should have said it was yer chickie.

OK I have editted all my posts because I don't want people coming in here to find out about your album having to wade through this tripe.

They will have enough of that to deal with listening to yer album.

See, that there? That was a joke, ok? 

Apologies once again.

 ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> I think so...saw them a couple o years back in Fusion!
> 
> The singer had Bon Scott down to a T
> 
> Have you gotten Airbourne yet? ACDC reincarnated! LOL
> 
> I also bought a load of NOFX Cds from Ebay...Their newer stuff is pretty damn good


Sweet, NOFX kick ass, their new stuff is damn good but their older stuff is slightly better, i saw them at Leeds in 2002 and they are playing Reading this year so i shall see them again, a Great live band!

----------


## Jeid

> Quite reasonable though, I should add.
> 
> Should have said it was yer chickie.
> 
> OK I have editted all my posts because I don't want people coming in here to find out about your album having to wade through this tripe.
> 
> They will have enough of that to deal with listening to yer album.
> 
> See, that there? That was a joke, ok? 
> ...


I didn't think it was fair for me to drag her into it biy. She can speak up for herself if she wants to though  ::  She often does... like any woman  :: 

No worries biy, good of you to apologise. Thanks.

----------


## Jeid



----------


## JamesMcVean

Hey Jeid

Liking the new track on your MySpace site! Well done!

Have you sorted out somewhere online to sell your CD's? Or Downloadable versions???

----------


## Jeid

Both songs are pretty new James. Taking Back Today has only been played live a few times and heard on CD by very few people.

Not worked the online sales out yet, but we will  :Smile: 



EDIT: I should note that these tracks are still to be mastered.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I should note that these tracks are still to be mastered.


I thought you had been playing them live?

If you haven't mastered them by now what have you been inflicting on the public?

 :Smile:

----------


## JamesMcVean

Boozeburglar

These childish pops at the band...

I sense a wee hint of the Green Eyed Monster in you...

I have heard them live and they are superb

----------


## Boozeburglar

Get yerself to specsavers then!

Twas a pun, a joke, a jest.

I reckon they are one of the best bands to come out of Caithness, period!

 :Smile:

----------


## theboss

> What time of night are you onstage before Hayseed???


Hi James. Just found out we'll be onstage at 10pm. Hope you can make it.

----------


## JamesMcVean

Is there anywhere in Thurso to get hold of tickets?

10pm sounds a good time to start!

----------


## theboss

> Is there anywhere in Thurso to get hold of tickets?
> 
> 10pm sounds a good time to start!


Don't know if there's anywhere in Thurso to buy them but if you phone the number on the poster i'm sure you could reserve them and pick them up on the door.

Hope to see you there!

----------


## Jeid

Only a couple of days away now folks... should be a good night  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Just as an aside, does anyone actually buy albums anymore? Forget MP3; with streaming music so easily available now (thanks Broadband) is there any need to sell CDs or attempt to get a recording deal with a record company? Live music is the way forward. Charge £30 at the door Jeid, run up the posters advertising yersels as some testosterone-fulled DJs from Ibiza, mention a Shania Twain tribute as support, and have taglines suggesting "all the way from Perth" or "flying in from Aberdeen". Then you'll be quids in.

----------


## Jeid

Nah... why bother with that pish biy... we leave the taglines to other people  :Wink:

----------


## WeeRob

> Just as an aside, does anyone actually buy albums anymore? Forget MP3; with streaming music so easily available now (thanks Broadband) is there any need to sell CDs or attempt to get a recording deal with a record company? Live music is the way forward. Charge £30 at the door Jeid, run up the posters advertising yersels as some testosterone-fulled DJs from Ibiza, mention a Shania Twain tribute as support, and have taglines suggesting "all the way from Perth" or "flying in from Aberdeen". Then you'll be quids in.



This = true

----------


## rob murray

> Just as an aside, does anyone actually buy albums anymore? Forget MP3; with streaming music so easily available now (thanks Broadband) is there any need to sell CDs or attempt to get a recording deal with a record company? Live music is the way forward. Charge £30 at the door Jeid, run up the posters advertising yersels as some testosterone-fulled DJs from Ibiza, mention a Shania Twain tribute as support, and have taglines suggesting "all the way from Perth" or "flying in from Aberdeen". Then you'll be quids in.


And when playing live, suitably differentiated CD's ( ie differing covers, mixes, song order, demos, etc ) can be sold to augment income..."unknowns get very low ( if any ) gig fee's. Established bands can issue free albums (Prince ) honesty boxes ( radiohead) but they are established and command large fee's..large enough to make a crackin livin. The new approach by record companies is to sign bands ( or re sign established bands ) on 360 deals..the companies getting a screw from live gigs, image right as well as just music. So live is only part of the solution and will always be...in any case people buy merchandise so maybe a CD is now nothing but a piece of merchanding.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

http://music.guardian.co.uk/newbands...107468,00.html

Enjoy.

----------


## rob murray

> http://music.guardian.co.uk/newbands/story/0,,2107468,00.html
> 
> Enjoy.


Very good...relevance to thread ?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Time to get a real estate license instead.

----------


## TBH

> Both songs are pretty new James. Taking Back Today has only been played live a few times and heard on CD by very few people.
> 
> Not worked the online sales out yet, but we will 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should note that these tracks are still to be mastered.


At the intro of taking back today I thought you were going to launch into Survivor's 'eye of the tiger'.  Was Dream Theater a big influence in your musical style?

----------


## Boozeburglar

John Petrucci is awesome TBH, great influence to have if ye like DT.

Good luck for your party Jeid, look forward to seeing you next time you hit the Ness.

 :Smile:

----------


## TBH

> John Petrucci is awesome TBH, great influence to have if ye like DT.
> 
> Good luck for your party Jeid, look forward to seeing you next time you hit the Ness.


I think John Petrucci is awesome as is Mike Portnoy,  I just thought Astronot sounded like they had a dream theater influence about their play.  that was intended as a compliment.

----------


## Jeid

I do indeed like Dream Theater... but I wouldn't list Petrucci as an influence. He's an amazing guitar player. Thanks for the compliment TBH... appreciated.

Boozeburglar... thanks very much. Inverness? We might be back there sooner than you think.

Pepsi... you're such a . You moan about people up here not doing enough live music (there's 3 gigs on this Saturday as it turns out) and when bands are releasing music and playing gigs... you still moan. You're never pleased.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Jeid,how did the gig go on saturday night at the waterfront?

----------


## Jeid

Wasn't the best. We were on too early tbh. But these things happen. We played reasonably well. I wasn't overly keen on playing Wick. It's a bit of an unknown entity to me though.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Wasn't the best. We were on too early tbh. But these things happen. We played reasonably well. I wasn't overly keen on playing Wick. It's a bit of an unknown entity to me though.


Folk I've heard from missed you.Told them they missed a good thing.Can I ask ye an honest question?Where do ye and the boys see ye going?Dae ye want to stay local or do ye want to hit it bigger?

----------


## Jeid

Exactly... nobody knew when the bands were on... in fact, we didn't know until a couple of days before.

I'm not sure and it's something neither of us think about in all honesty. It's all about having fun playing music with our mates. If something happens, so be it... if it doesn't... well, we're having fun aren't we.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

If yer havin a laugh then ye have 98% of it covered.I think if ye and the guys went doon a wee bit further south then ye would get that 2% more.The internet is taking over music.But folk pay the bucks to see a band (or a DJ) live.As I have always said yer a good band.....good luck.

----------


## Jeid

Thanks Cedric... much appreciated

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I do indeed like Dream Theater... but I wouldn't list Petrucci as an influence. He's an amazing guitar player. Thanks for the compliment TBH... appreciated.
> 
> Boozeburglar... thanks very much. Inverness? We might be back there sooner than you think.
> 
> Pepsi... you're such a . You moan about people up here not doing enough live music (there's 3 gigs on this Saturday as it turns out) and when bands are releasing music and playing gigs... you still moan. You're never pleased.


Granted, my posts can be a bit ambiguous, but there was no moaning malice intended. Chill.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Pepsi, 

seeing what that actually means, it is hardly an insult!

I missed yer appearance at the Big Gig, tho I think a pal was shaking the bones for you...

Went to Neil the other week and I agree with your review, have my own up here and there.

I have some ideas to discuss with anyone who will listen, will PM you.

 :Smile:

----------


## DOC ROCK

Hope you guy's have a good gig tonight. Sorry I can't be there, but will look forward to the bash on the 12th April. All the best.  ::

----------


## zebedy

Just in from the gaels from the newmarket nice way to end of the night

but the astronot gig was truly amazing

in all honesty the first band werent great, Certain members stage presences made them feel like they didn't want to be there which is a bit of a down side to a gig.

Theatre Fall on the other hand! Were bloomin amazing. So impressed im not one to listen to electro indie, But i will def be going to alot more shows to see these lads again.

And as always Astronot were as tight as ever, Even with Jeids colour cordination. Yah big women  :Smile: 

White Plugs in the ears and a white les paul :P

----------


## Metalattakk

Was in Skins last night, enjoyed the support bands especially the second band onstage - some interesting keyboard/sequencer stuff going on there. I liked. Indeed, that's something I would like to see local bands extrapolate upon in future, if only to break away from the garage band mentality (guitar/bass/drums/vocals playing everything as fast and loud as possible - where's the subtlety and sophistication I ask you?) up here.

Astronot themselves already know their local fan-base, and good luck to them. They have a fair old arsenal of crowd-pleasers that they know they can reel out if needed, and why not? Reel them out they did, and to great effect - not that the lacklustre crowd would have noticed much. The mosh-pit was less than full-flow tonight, but that's no slur on the quality of the songs, or the quality of their deliverance.

But, ultimately their infectious metal/pop choruses and driving drum-beats wins over in the end. 

Astronot played very well last night. I enjoyed it, even if the whole evening seemed like a high school disco at times.

Meh, maybe I'm just getting old...  :Grin:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Sounds like a good 'un. Must admit am tempted to write an imaginary review in the style of Hunter Thompson. My book Fear and Loathing at the Thurso Open is out next year  :Smile:

----------


## loganbiffy

Good Night last night in Skin's, thought there would have been a few more folks tbh.

Not too keen for the support bands, good at what they do but not my type of music at all.

First time I've seen Astronot live properly and hats off to them, was a great show!

Damn good sound last night too, roll on May the 16th!

Look forward to playing with the Astronot boys in Skin's in May for a charity gig, should be a good night!

----------


## Jeid

Thanks very much guys, the compliments are well recieved. I think I can talk for us all by saying last night was cracking. We really enjoyed the show. Theatre Fall were superb, delighted to have had them up.

Thought there would've been more in the door, but can't complain, the people who were there seemed to really enjoy it.

Looking forward to the 16th of May too... should be a good un...

Metal/pop... an interesting genre indeed  :Smile:

----------


## loganbiffy

> Thanks very much guys, the compliments are well recieved. I think I can talk for us all by saying last night was cracking. We really enjoyed the show. Theatre Fall were superb, delighted to have had them up.
> 
> Thought there would've been more in the door, but can't complain, the people who were there seemed to really enjoy it.
> 
> Looking forward to the 16th of May too... should be a good un...
> 
> Metal/pop... an interesting genre indeed


Yeah man, was a no bad turn-out but thought there would have been more.

You got any other gigs lined up in the near future? Apart from the 16th may obviously.

----------


## Jeid

Yeah, but it was a good crowd all the same  :Smile: 

Dates indeed...

April 17th in Motion Nightclub, Inverness (Oxjam event)
April 19th in The Moorings Bar, Aberdeen
April 20th in The Doghouse, Dundee

Hoping to hook something up for the 18th in Glasgow or Edinburgh as well if we can.

----------


## guitarzan

good to hear that it all went well on the weekend

i think you boys will be pretty well received in the moorings - found myself in there on a drunken night not so long ago when there was a band on and the turn out wasn't bad at all. they played a similar style o music as you lads as well...

----------


## Jeid

Cheers dude!

We played in there before, last January in fact, and it was a good night. Hopefully we'll have a another night like it. If you should just happen to be stumbling around Aberdeen again... come along  :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

I have a few mates in Eberdeen, and I'll be recommending them all to pay a visit to The Moorings to see you guys.

Ye's better play good, biys, or my street cred will be shot to bits.

Ah, wait...I see the flaw in that statement...  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

HI BIY!

Thanks very much... I'm hoping it'll be a good night down there  :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

For those of you who haven't got a copy of the album yet... and it is a bargain at only £3... there's a couple of tracks on our myspace to give you a taster of what's on offer. You can't download them, but you can listen away til your little heart is content.

www.myspace.com/astronotmusic

----------


## Blast!

> You can't download them, but you can listen away til your little heart is content.


Hmmm. I think it's widely known that you can download any song from any bands myspace page whether that band has blocked downloads or not. It's not hard to grab the mp3's directly.

Maybe you should think about only putting up sample tracks or something Jeid.

Oh, and I'll probably buy a copy of you when I eventually come home!

Songs sound pretty good, well done chief.

----------


## Metalattakk

From the sleeve notes of their new album:



> Unauthorised copying, hiring, lending, public performance and broadcasting of this recording encouraged.


I'm not entirely sure they're too bothered if you download it or not.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

True... we'd like to recoup our costs of recording... but the important thing is getting the music out there. If we were soley focussed on making money (and who is making money from CD's?) we'd have charged a fiver for the CD. Our costs would've been recouped already.

Mr Blast! let me know when you're home and I'll hook you up with a cd.

----------


## Blast!

> From the sleeve notes of their new album:
> I'm not entirely sure they're too bothered if you download it or not.


good stuff!  ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> True... we'd like to recoup our costs of recording... but the important thing is getting the music out there. If we were soley focussed on making money (and who is making money from CD's?) we'd have charged a fiver for the CD. Our costs would've been recouped already.
> 
> Mr Blast! let me know when you're home and I'll hook you up with a cd.


Nice, I''ll grab a CD off ya to Jeid, where can i pick one up from, never got chance on saturday night!

----------


## Jeid

I've got them, as does Stevie and Darren... I think we'll get them in some shops this week if we can.

They should be on the likes of iTunes etc shortly. You can pick one up from me at work most days... I'm not in on a Thursday or Sunday though.

At £3... it's a bargain  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

> I've got them, as does Stevie and Darren... I think we'll get them in some shops this week if we can.
> 
> They should be on the likes of iTunes etc shortly. You can pick one up from me at work most days... I'm not in on a Thursday or Sunday though.
> 
> At £3... it's a bargain


Nice one, think I'll pick one up from yourself as opposed to iTunes, there is just something about having a physical copy if you know what i mean!

----------

